# ما رأيكم بهذه الواجهة السكنية من تصميمي ؟؟؟....ارجو التعليق والنقد



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 مارس 2006)

هذه واجهة لبناية سكنية ...من تصميمي ...وهي تحت التنفيذ حاليا ...ساوافيكم بصور من الموقع حال انتهاؤها .باذن الله ...لكن ارجو منكم التعليـــــــــــق والنقــــــد حتي تعم الاستفاده علي الجميع




وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ابتهال (2 مارس 2006)

عفوا كيف يمكننى ان ارى الواجهة 
اقصد اين الايقونة......
برجاء ارسالها مرة اخرى ....
شكرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (2 مارس 2006)

اختي ابتهال ...عفوا ...ارفقت الملف لاحقا وفي انتظار رأيك ونقدك...وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## dod_wow2000 (3 مارس 2006)

الله ينور عليك ، الواجهه جميلة ويتبقى شيئ أنت الوحيد الذى يمكنك الإجابة علية وهو مدى توافقها مع الطابع المعمارى للمنطقة أو الدولة التى يتم البناء فيها.


----------



## فرانك (3 مارس 2006)

السلام اسمحلي ان ابدي ملاحظاتي للاستفاده
المبنى ارتفاعه لايقل عن سبع ادوار لاارى مناسبتها للارتفاع كنت اتصور اول مابدا
تحميل الصوره من الاعلى ان المبنى دورين وعليك الباقي الطراز فيه تعقيد واتصور لا يناسب
 موادالبناءالحديثه

لكن لا بد من ان تدرك بعض الامور الا اذا كنت متبع طراز معين او ان المساقط لها خاصيه تحتم عليك 
ذلك في ذلك تكون محق اذا اقنعتنا (ضع المساقط اذا ترغب نقد بناء)المعذره لااعرف صوره حلوه في
 ردودي بدون مبرر _الواجهه تعبر ان المشروع اقرب الى سكني _الواجهه اتصور تناسب الكتل المفتته


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 مارس 2006)

شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد والتعليق ...اخي الحبيب دود_واو ...اما بخصوص ...مدي توافقهامع الطابع المعماري للمنطقة ...فهي في الحقيقة انت اثرت اشكالية في غاية الاهميه ...ولعل كثير من المعماريين لهم اراء كثيره في هذا الموضوع ...وهو هل من الضروري التوافق مع البيئة المحيطة لاظهار العمل المعماري بطريقة منسجمه مع الاطار المحيط ؟!!!...ام هل لابد من الاختلاف والشذوذ عن ما يحيط حتي يظهر العمل المعماري ويلفت الانتباه !!!....هذه اشكاليه ...تحتاج لمزيد من البحث والتدقيق ...ويسعدني ان اسمع رأيك بهذا الخصوص ..وان كنت اعرفه اظن انني اعرفه مسبقا ...وشكرا لك مره اخري لاعطائي جزءا من وقتك للرد والتعليق


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 مارس 2006)

اخي فرانك ...اتفق معك تماما في ان الطراز به كثيرا من التعقيد ...وان اردت الدقة ...فان به كثير من التفاصيل المعماريه التي نفتقدها في حياتنا السريعه ...فهو يعود بك الي طراز عصر النهضه بما يحمله من جماليات التفاصيل المعماريه وان كنت حاولت فيها اللعب بالكتل نتيجة ان المساقط الافقيه وفرت لي حرية الحركه بالبروز والدخول ...كما انه تعبير عن شكل الارض التي تأخذ حرف L ...وظهرت امامي اشكاليتان وهي ان الواجهه طويله .. وارتفاعها قليل ..مما جعلني لكسر احساس الطول في هذا الطراز ان اتجه الي تفتيت الواجهه - ان صح هذا التعبير_ وتجزأتها...فهل وفقت في هذا؟؟؟ ام لم يحالفني التوفيق ؟؟؟


----------



## فرانك (3 مارس 2006)

ياليت نشوف منظور او الموقع العام بالظلال مع المحيط من شان ننقدك على اصول بناءه وشكرا على سعه صدرك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 مارس 2006)

اخي العزيز ..فرانك ...سارفق المنظور وان كان به الكثير من الملاحظات التي لم تظهر بالواجهه ..حيث ان المنظور ليس من عملي ولكن من عمل زميل اخر ...وان كنت ارغب في معرفة نقدك بما يتعلق بالواجهه كتصميم مع اغفال بعض الملاحظات الاخري المتعلقة بالمساقط او المنظور ان وجدت...بالرغم من علمي ان الحكم سيكون ساعتها ليس كاملا ...ولكنني بصدد نقد الواجهه كجماليات تشكيل فقط ....اما الملاحظات الاخري فنحن هنا ليس بصددها ...وشكرا لك لملاحظاتك الهامه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 مارس 2006)

عاشق حب رسول الله قال:


> هذه واجهة لبناية سكنية ...من تصميمي ...وهي تحت التنفيذ حاليا ...ساوافيكم بصور من الموقع حال انتهاؤها .باذن الله ...لكن ارجو منكم التعليـــــــــــق والنقــــــد حتي تعم الاستفاده علي الجميع
> 
> 
> 
> وشكرا جزيلا لكم


 


وارفقت المنظور بناءا علي طلب اخي العزيز فرانك ...حتي يستشعر بالكتل


----------



## معمارية طموحة (3 مارس 2006)

اخي عاشق رسول الله الواجهة جميلة لكن العناصر فيها كثيرة ارى انك دخلت اكثر من عنصر معماري ولا ادري اي الطرز او امدارس تتبع وعلى العموم يجب ان يتفق مع طراز المجاورات حتى لاتكون خلقت عنصرا شاذا في الحي 
وشكرا 

معمارية طموحة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 مارس 2006)

اختي الكريمه المعماريه الطموحه ...انا معك في ان الواجهه تحتوي علي تفاصيل كثيره وكانت مقصوده ...مقصود ان العين تتحرك لتري جمال التفاصيل دون ان تتوه في علاقاتها معا .... او دون ان تسبب لك ارباك وتشويش نتيجة كثرة التفاصيل فقد حاولت ان تكون الكتله واضحه ومقروؤه ثم عندما تدقق العين تري جماليات التفاصيل دون ان تستشعرين بأي قلق او عدم ارتياح نتيجة كثرة الرسائل البصريه...اما بالنسبة للطراز ...فهو تستطيعين ان تقولي انها تتبع طراز الpost modern...وهي استعارة تفاصيل من الماضي بمعالجات جديده وادخالها بشكل جديد وتشكيل كتلي ...فهي تعطيكي روح طراز عصر النهضه ولكن بروح جديده....اما بالنسبة لطراز الاطار المحيط ...فهي كما رددت علي اخي دود_واو ان هذه اشكالية تثير كثير من الجدل ...[glint]وفي النهاية اشكر لك اهتمامك وملاحظاتك البناءه [/glint]


----------



## khoudari (3 مارس 2006)

انا اسف بس لازم قول بصراحة : 
واجهة فاشلة معماريا, ليس لها علاقة بالفكر المعماري .
وانا اسف مرة اخرى بس هي الحقيقة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 مارس 2006)

اخي الحبيب خضري ...لماذا تتأسف ...هذا رأيك وانت عبرت عنه بكل صراحه واحترم وجهة نظرك ...واتمني ان توضح لي ما هو الفكر المعماري وكيف اصل الي واجهه ناجحه معماريا حتي استفيد ويستفيد غيري وتعم الاستفاده علي الجميع وحتي تضح لي الحقيقه التي تتحدث لي عنها بجلاء ...وشكرا لك لاهتمامك وافساحك لي مجالا من وقتك للرد علي والتعليق علي الواجهه .


----------



## عباس الخضر محمد (4 مارس 2006)

*تعليق على الواجهة السكنية*

الواجهة تبدو معقدة و تفتقر للنسب بين الفتحات و الكتل كما ان وجود المساقط الافقية مهم لاكتمال التقييم. 

رسم الاشخاص و الاشجار يعطى الاحساس بالارتفاع.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 مارس 2006)

سعيد بتعليقك يا عباس الخضر ..ربما جاء التعقيد من كثرة التفاصيل المقصوده بالرغم من ان التفاصيل موضوعه في اماكنها المناسبة كما اظن اما بخصوص النسب بين الفتحات والكتل فلا تنسي اخي عباس ان الواجهة سكنيه وتحتاج لكثرة الفتحات فأمامك اشكالية في غاية الاهمية وهي ان كل فراغ لابد له من اناره بحجم مناسب وليس لك حرية الحركة كما تظن في الغاء فتحات او زيادة فتحات اكثر من اللازم ...اما بالنسبة للمساقط الافقيه ...فكل ما اردت هو تقييم في جماليات التشكيل فقط وليس تقييما للمشروع بأكمله وبخصوص وجود الاشخاص والاشجار فليس مطلوبا ان تستشعر بالارتفاع حيث ان هذه الميزه لن تضيف جديدا في التقييم كما اظن ....وشكرا اخي الكريم علي لفتاتك الهامه الذكية في تصميم الواجهات وشكرا لاهتمامك بالتعليق والرد


----------



## aiman_shehap (5 مارس 2006)

واجهة لا بأس بها ولكن اعتقد انها متكلفة و تحتاج الى التبسيط


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (5 مارس 2006)

معك كل الحق يا ايمن ...ويحضرني في هذا المجال مقولة لولا اختلاف الاذواق لبارت السلع ...واجمل ما في العماره انها تحتمل كل شيء ...التبسيط والتعقيد ...الغلو والتكلف والاعتدال والتبسط ...وهذا هو جمالها ...نحن في داخلنا نحتاج الي الاضداد ....نحب في بعض فترات حياتنا.... العقلانيه وبعضها الاخر... الجنون نحتاج الي القوة ونحتاج الي الضعف ..نحتاج الي الحب ونحتاج الي الكره ...هكذا العماره ...فكل نظريات العمارة من بدء الخليقة تتعايش سلميا وافقيا ...بعكس المواد العلمية فهي تتراكم رأسيا وكل نظرية جديده تلغي سابقتها ...بينما مجالنا كل نظرية من الممكن ان تحيا وتتعايش وتتطور ولا تلغي علي مدار الزمن ...هذه هي الحياة


----------



## طالبة مهندسة (5 مارس 2006)

اهنأك على هذا التصميم الرائع في الحقيقة انا لم اصل الى هذه المرحلة بعد فلا زلت على مقاعد الدراسة ولكني استذوق المباني الجميلة وفعلا ان تصميمك جميل


----------



## معمار سوري (5 مارس 2006)

اخي عاشق حب رسول الله . أسف على التأخير في الرد , الواجهة بشكل عام ممتازة الا أنني أرى كما رأى زملائي معقدة قليلا . وددت لو اعتمدت على نمط معين . كماأنني أرى أن صف النوافذ الأحادي الموجودة في القسم المتراجع من الواجهة محرومة أكثر من غيرها من الأنارة, والقسم المتراجع يشكل في بعض الأحيان مجمعا للغبار و الأتربة . لكن , وبصراحة فكرة واجهتك قريبة من فكرة واجهة مشروعي في مجمع سكني بنسبة 75% . و فقك الله ....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (5 مارس 2006)

شكرا لك يا (طالبة مهندسه) علي هذا الاطراء الجميل ...وواضح انك من عشاق زمن الفن الجميل وتتذوقين الفن الكلاسيكي ...وابشرك بأنك سوف تصلين الي اكثر من هذه المرحلة لايماني بأنك تمتلكين حسا جماليا راقيا يؤهلك الي الوصول الي ما هو اعلي بكثير مما تتخيلين ... فالي الامام وبالتوفيق ...ويهمني ان اعرف رأيك في المشاريع -من تصميمي _ التي سوف ارفعها قريبا بالمنتدي ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (5 مارس 2006)

اخي العزيز (معمار سوري ) سعدت بتعليقك وملاحظاتك ولكن الست معي في اننا نحتاج في بعض الاحيان لكثرة التفاصيل ؟؟؟ وتدقيق النظر في جماليات التفاصيل المعماريه ...فقط اردت ان انمي حاسة التأمل عند البعض ...فهل وفقت في هذا !!؟؟
اما بخصوص استخدام النمط المعين فمعذرة اخي الحبيب لم افهم منك هذه النقطه جيدا ماذا تقصد بالنمط المعين ...ان كنت تعني ان استخدم شكل ثابت للفتحات ..فهذا مما اخشاه حتي لا تصاب العين بالملل والرتابه ...فقد قصدت الي التغيير دون تشويش حتي تتحرك العين وتستكشف الجديد ... اما في الجزء المتراجع من الواجهه فربما استشعرت قلة الاضاءه به من مقارنتك بالجزء المتراجع الاخر والذي يحتوي علي صفين من الفتحات ...وربما التبس عليك ذلك لانك لم تري المساقط الافقيه ...لكن اطمئن اخي الحبيب فالجزء المتراجع من الواجهه السكنية يتبع ما يسمي بقانون الجيب وهو من اشتراطات المباني السكنيه والذي ينص علي ان العمق يساوي ضعف العرض مما يوفر له الاضاءه الكافية والتهوية الجيده . وشكرا لك لملاحظاتك الجيده واهتمامك بالتعليق المثمر البناء وانتظر منك تعليقك علي المشاريع التي سوف ارفعها قريبا .


----------



## معماريون (5 مارس 2006)

لانستطيع المشاركه لصعوبة الدخول للموقع وكذلك صعوبة التنقل بين المواضيع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (5 مارس 2006)

اخي ..معماريون ....ماذا تقصد بالظبط ؟؟؟؟... عفوا لم افهمك جيدا


----------



## معماريون (5 مارس 2006)

تعبت جدا عند فتح الموقع او ارسال مشاركه يظهر لي الاتي:

Network Error (tcp_error) 

A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out" The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time. 
For assistance, contact your network support team. ​</FONT>


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (5 مارس 2006)

واضح ان المشكله ربما تكون من وصلة الانترنت عندك عموما ...اعتبر مشاركتك وصلت وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## معمار سوري (6 مارس 2006)

أشكرك يا أخي على هذا الرد . بالنسبة لموضوع الرتابة والملل فانني اعتبر قد تجاوزتها من خلال تقديم كتلة أو تراجعها وذلك بشكل جميل... و مع العلم أن الواجهات السكنية ذات الأدوار المتعددة تتميز في معظم الأحيان بالتكرار والتناظر المطلق ... ربما هذة الواجهة نتجت من شكل المساقط و توضع الغرف (حتم عليك الأمر ) أو من دراسة الواجهة خلال تصميم المساقط الأفقية (دراسة ثلاثية الأبعاد ) وهذا ما أظنه ... أما بالنسبة كثرة التفاصيل (أو التعقيد كما تظن ) فانني أرى استخدام شكل واحد أو أثنين لا أكثر يعطي الجمالية المطلوبة ... مع العلم استخدامك الممتاز لمواد الأكساء وتمازجها مع بعضها ... و شكل الكتل التي سبق و تحدثت عنها ... أوليست هذة الجمالية تستدعي المرء الى الوقوف لتأمل هذا العمل ولو لبرهة من الزمن .... أخي عاشق حب رسول الله يمكن أن تراني اميل الى البساطة و لكن هذا راي [glint]وما العمارة الا راي[/glint] ........ مع جز يل الشكر على الايضاحات التي سبق ذكرها . وأنني بانتظار مشاريعك التي سوف ترفعها مستقبلا .. ان شاء الله [grade=00BFFF 00BFFF 00BFFF 00BFFF 00BFFF] أخوك معمار[/grade] ...


----------



## احمد مظفر خليل (6 مارس 2006)

الواجهة بحاجة الى التقليل من العناصر غير مبررة التكرار ووفقا لما تمليه طبيعة الموقع .....مع الدعاء بالتوفيق ...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 مارس 2006)

اممممم.... من الناحية النظرية كلامك مقنع جدا يا احمد ...لكن ليتك وضحت اي العناصر بالتحديد التي تقصدها والتي غير مبررة التكرار ....وشكرا لك كثيرا علي مشاركتك وانتظر منك الرد.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 مارس 2006)

الشكر لكم جميعا لكل من ابدي رأيه ولكل من قام بالتصويت ولكل زائر لهذه الصفحه ...اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبي ...واشكر لكم اهتمامكم واتاحة لي هذا الوقت من وقتكم الثمين سواء بالاطلاع او بابداء الرأي او حتي بالتصويت ....فشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (9 مارس 2006)

الشكر لكم جميعا لكل من ابدي رأيه ولكل من قام بالتصويت ولكل زائر لهذه الصفحه ...اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبي ...واشكر لكم اهتمامكم واتاحة لي هذا الوقت من وقتكم الثمين سواء بالاطلاع او بابداء الرأي او حتي بالتصويت ....فشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## بساط الريح (10 مارس 2006)

أخي الكريم عاشق لحب رسول الله 

الواجهة جميلة لكن على ما أعتقد مع خلفيتي الصغيرة في هذا المجال (لسا مستوى أول) أن الواجهة عريضة جداً في حين أن البناء يتجه في الاتجاه الطولي توفيراً لمساحة قطعة الأرض 

نقطة أخرى طراز الواجهة يوحي بالفخامة وهو على ما أعتقد على الطراز البرطاني القديم أي بما أنه فخم إذاً أنت تستهدف شريحة من الأثرياء من الناس فهل الأثرياء يحبون أن يعيشو في شقق؟؟ 

أقترح أن يكون البناء يوحي بالحركة أكثر والفخامة أقل (لا تزد التعقيدات في الواجهة) وأن يكون عرضه أقل .

آمل أن تتقبل المشاركة بصدر رحب على رغم أني مازلت مبتدأً لذا أرجو أن لا تعزل
:18:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 مارس 2006)

اخي الحبيب ...بساط الريح ....مشاركتك في غاية الاهميه واسعدتني كثيرا فقد اثرت نقطه في غاية الاهمية ...سأقولها لك في نهاية كلامي ...اما بخصوص الواجهه العريضه والاتفاع قليل فهذا يرجع الي اشتراطات البناء في هذه المنطقة من حيث الارتفاع والردود ...اما عن الطراز فهو من روح طراز عصر النهضه ...اما النقطه التي اثرتها بخصوص هل هي للاثرياء ...ففي الحقيقه تستطيع ان تقول ان مستوي الشقق من المستوي الفاخر ....لاحظ برج فيرست في الجيزه ...وشكرا لاهتمامك بالرد والتعليق


----------



## أروى (10 مارس 2006)

حلوة بس عايزه تتظبط شوية
ربنا يوفقك
ان شاء الله
[glint] [blink] مرسى على مساعدتك لى[/blink] [/glint]


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 مارس 2006)

اروي ...بالرغم من تصويتك انها اعجبتك ولا تحتاج المزيد ....الا انك الان تقولين باحتياجها الي بعض الاضافات ....عموما انا يسعدني ان اسمع منك ما تحتاجها من اضافات حتي تعم الفائدة لي وللجميع ويستفيدون من ارائك القيمه ...وشكرا علي اطرائك الجميل لي ...[glint]ولا شكر علي واجب يا اروي [/glint] ..في انتظار سماع خبر تفوقك في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (11 مارس 2006)

الشكر لكم جميعا لكل من ابدي رأيه ولكل من قام بالتصويت ولكل زائر لهذه الصفحه ...اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبي ...واشكر لكم اهتمامكم واتاحة لي هذا الوقت من وقتكم الثمين سواء بالاطلاع او بابداء الرأي او حتي بالتصويت ....فشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## akh (12 مارس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية 
ما هو اتجاه هذه الواجهة ( جنوبية - شمالية -...)
و اين مكانها ( البلد - المدينة....*)
لأني ارى ان نسبة الفتح كبيرة....
ما هو استخدام الدور الأرضي سكني كمان....
أخوك[frame=11 70] م. علاء الدين خاشوق[/frame]


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 مارس 2006)

اهلا بك اخي علاء ... وسعيد باهتمامك بالرد والمشاركة ...بالنسبة لتساؤلاتك ...الواجهة شمالية ...وتقع في سلطنة عمان ....واستخدام الدور الارضي ...تجاري ...اتمني ان تكون هذه الردود مفيده لتقييمك ...وشكرا لك مرة اخري


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (12 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

أحييك عاشق حب رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، واشكرك على هذه الواجهة الجميلة ، وكذلك على تقبلك للنقد ورغبتك في معرفة التفاصيل (كما حدث في نقد الزميل خضوري) ، والحقيقة أن الزملاء قال كلٌ منهم رأيه ، وانت وضعت واجهة فقط ولم تضع مساقط توضح هذه الواجهة ، ولو ان المنظور اعطى الانطباع بحركة الكتل وتنوع العناصر .... والواجهات بالذات غالبا ما تكون مصدر خلاف في مدى جمالها ، فمن يحب التفاصيل والطراز القديم ستعجبه واجهتك ، لانها تذكره بالعمارة القديمة التي تسيطر فيها الزخرفة على العناصر الخارجية للمبنى ، ومن يحب الواجهات الحديثه والخطوط الهندسية الواضحة سوف لن تعجبه وما بينهما يقف كثير حسب الرغبات والخلفيات ودرجات الاستحسان.

في نظري فإن الواجهة جميلة مهما اختلفت عن تفضيلاتي ،، التفاصيل التي بها كثيرة ، ومعقده ، لكن هذا ليس جانبا سلبيا بقدر ماهو جانبا ايجابيا ،، ان كثرة التفاصيل والعناصر في هذه الواجهة بالذات يشعرك بفخامة المبنى ، وبغض النظر عن تناسب ذلك مع وظيفته ، الا انه - في نظري - يشعرك بالاحترام للمبنى ، ويجذب نظرك لاطالة الوقوف امامه ، كل هذا سيكون على الطبيعة بالتأكيد. وأعتقد ان المواد المستخدمة في تنفيذ الواجهة سوف تعزز هذا الرأي او تقلل من اهميته.

الصور التالية من الواجهة توضح إهتمام المصمم بالتفاصيل ، وتوضح أيضا العناصر الزخرفية ، وكذلك تنوع العناصر التي تحتوي عليها الواجهة:






























مرة أخرى ، أشكرك على وضع هذا العمل هنا ، واقدر لك هذا التميز ، نأمل ان نرى صور هذا العمل منفذا على الطبيعة ،،،

لك ، ولجميع الزملاء في هذا المتلقى ، التحية والتقدير ..


----------



## رولا (12 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
واجهة جميلة تجذب العين، رغم اننى شعرت انها مزدحمة قليلا بالعناصر، وان المدخل غير مؤكد جيدا (نظرا لتماثل الكتلتين) ، فى مجمل الامر واجهة جميلة اهتممت فيها بالتفاصيل جيدا التى منحت المبنى طابع الفخامة.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 مارس 2006)

اخي الغالي ...فيصل الشريف ....أنا حقيقة عاجز عن الشكر لكلماتك الرقيقة ...ورأيك الذي اعتبره وسام علي صدري وشرف كبير لا احلم به ....فشكرا لك اخي الكريم علي اطرائك وكلماتك المؤثرة التي تكسبني قوة دافعه للعمل علي تقديم الاحسن والافضل دائما ....واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي ...كما لا انسي ان اشكر كل من اهتم بالرد والنقد والتعليق فقد لفت نظري الي نقاط هامة ينظر اليها بعين تختلف عن عيني ...مما افادني كثيرا ...فشكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 مارس 2006)

اختي العزيزه ...رولا ....شكرا لك علي اطرائك الجميل ...ولفتتك الذكية الي شيء مهم جدا انا معك فيه تماما واتفق معك في الرأي فيه ...الا وهو تأكيد المدخل ... لكن في الحقيقة يا رولا ...انا حاولت بقدر الامكان ان اؤكد المدخل من اختلاف التعبير في كتلة المدخل الرئيسي عن الكتلة المجاورة والتي تحتوي علي واجهة المحلات ... والتي حاولت ان تكون متوافقة توافق ( هارموني ) ولا تكون مختلفة التعبير لان التعامل في هذا الطراز لا تهيء لك حرية الحركة كما في طراز( المودرن) الذي يسمح لك باستخدام تعبير شاذ وقوي في اختلاف كتل المدخل عن غيرها ...لكن في النهاية انا متفق معك في ملاحظتك الذكية ...وشكرا لك مرة اخري علي نقدك البناء ..وشكرا لك


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (14 مارس 2006)

الصراحة الواجهة عجبتني كتير اخي عاشق حب رسول الله "صلى الله عليهوسلم"
الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 مارس 2006)

الله يخليكي اختي مهندسة الديكور المكبله .....ورأيك هذا يزيدني ويكسبني قوة دافعه لتقديم الافضل والاحسن دائما ...فشكرا لك كثيرا وجزاكي الله كل خير ...كما اتمني ان يكون لقبك هذا ( المكبلة) دافعا لك للتقدم والاصرار علي النجاح وكسر كل المعوقات ...هذا ما اتمناه ...وتذكري دائما اختي الغالية ان الانسان الفاشل يري في الانسان الناجح انه محظوظ ...اما الانسان الناجح هو الذي يصنع حظه بيده ....يستيقظ مبكرا ...يتحرك...يعمل ...يجد ... يجتهد ...اذا وقع يقف مرة اخري ...اذا وقع يقف مرة ثانية وثالثة ورابعه حتي يحقق حظه بيده ...هذا ما اتمناه لك وبالتوفيق والي الامام دائما وشكرا علي اطرائك الجميل لي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 مارس 2006)

الشكر لكم جميعا لكل من ابدي رأيه ولكل من قام بالتصويت ولكل زائر لهذه الصفحه ...اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبي ...واشكر لكم اهتمامكم واتاحة لي هذا الوقت من وقتكم الثمين سواء بالاطلاع او بابداء الرأي او حتي بالتصويت ....فشكرا لكم جميعا


واقدم لكم منظور للبناية بعد اجراء render جديد


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (15 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

الواجهة جميلة وواضح المجهود الكبير المبذول فيها بس انا شايفة ان الواجهة فيها كذا نمط معمارى وكل نمط ممكن ناخدة ونعمل بيه واجهة تانية يعنى واجهتم ممكن يطلع منها كمان 3 واجهات رايى انا المتواضع او ذوقى بيخلينى دايما شايفة ان المفروض يكون فيه نمط واحد بس يمشى على كل الواجهة وانا بغير فيه بحيث يكون كل الواجهة روح وادة دى طريقتى وانا بحترم اراء الاخرين .


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (15 مارس 2006)

اممممم... ربما فعلا اتفق معك ان الواجهة غنية بالتفاصيل التي تصلح لان توزع علي واجهات اخري ...لكن الا تري معي اختي الفاضلة مي ان جميع التفاصيل لها نفس الروح ؟ بمعني انها لا تحتوي رسائل كثيره متضاربه بل رسائل بصرية منسجمة مع بعضها ...الست معي في ذلك ؟؟؟

عموما ...رأيك جدير بالاهتمام ويلفت انتباهي لشيء يجب اخذه في الاعتبار وهو ضرورة توظيف التفاصيل وتوزيعها في اماكن معينة بعينها تكتسب اهمية عن غيرها وتخدم الفراغات الوظيفية المهمة مثل غرف المعيشة والطعام واماكن الناصية واماكن المداخل الرئيسية ....فشكرا لك جزيل الشكر وانتظر منك النقد والتعليق في اعمالي التي سوف ارفعها قريبا بالمنتدي وجزاكي الله كل خير.


----------



## عبير حسن (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:12: 
ارى ان لكل مهندس رأيه وذلك بناءا على المذهب الذى يتخذه فى العمارة والذى يعتبر ان باقى المذاهب فاشله او غير كامله وينقصها الكثييير لتكتمل
ارى ان الواجهة جميلة وبها توازن ايضا ولا اجد كثرة فى التفاصيل فهى مريحة للناظرين ارجو ان تمدنا بكثير من المشاريع حتى يمكننا الاستفادة
بس انا ليه سؤال ليه لما نزلته عندى على الجهاز لم تكن ظاهرة


----------



## اسماء منير (15 مارس 2006)

الواجهه في مجملها جيده ولكن هناك بعض الاشياء التي اود التعليق عليها وارجو قبول وجهه نظري ورايي كمهندس مبتدا

الا اني لا احب التداخل المبالغ فيه في كثير من الانظمه مثل المزج بين الحديث واقديم ففي ظل هذا التزاحم الشديد بين العصور والانظمه ضاعت متعت الاستمتاع بك جزء فيها بالنسبه للناظر


----------



## hamsa970959 (16 مارس 2006)

انا المهندس بسام بدران اعمل في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة 
بصراحة الواجهة جميلة مع اجراء بعض التعديلات الخفيفة في الجزء العلوي من الواجة لتخفيف ضخامة الكونيشة العلوية قليلا وكذلك عمل تعديل في شكل الفتحات في هذا القسم بهدف تخفيف التعقيدات ولأعطاء الواجهة شكل أكثر عصرية . على سبيل المثال الاكتفاء بعمل فتحات مربعة الشكل في هذا القسم من الواجهة مع العلم أن القسم السفلي من الواجهة جميل جدا ومدروس بعناية أكبر


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 مارس 2006)

اختي الفاضلة ...عبير حسن ...شكرا لك كثيرا لمدحك هذا العمل واتمني ان اكون عند ظنك دائما بي ...وانتظر منك رأيك في اعمالي التي سوف ارفعها قريبا ان شاء الله بالمنتدي ..واتفق تماما مع وجهة نظرك ان الاراء تختلف باختلاف المدخل التصميمي الذي ينظرون من خلاله ... ..اما بخصوص عدم ظهور الصور علي جهازك ...فهل هذا حدث مع كل الصور ؟؟؟ام بعضها ؟؟؟...عموما ...باستخدام savr target as يمكنك تنزيل الصور علي جهازك بنفس درجة نقاء الصورة الظاهرة بالمنتدي ....شكرا لك مرة اخري علي الثناء الجميل والكلام الرقيق 


......................

اخي العزيز / اسماء منير 
مرحبا بك اخي الكريم ووجهة نظرك جديرة بالاحترام فقد اثرت قضية مهمة وهي اننا حتي الان لا نستطيع ان نقول ان لنا طابع او طراز معين ...فنحن نعيش مرحلة post modern ....وهي خليط من الماضي بعيون حديثة ...خليط ما بين طراز المودرن وعمارة عصر القرن العشرين برواده وعمارة الطرز القديمة مثل عصر النهضة والفرعوني والبيزنطي والاغريقي ...وحتي الان لا تستطيع ان تميز طراز نقي بحد ذاته فهي قضية لا زالت مثارة حتي الان ...والواجهة هي افراز لهذا العصر عصر الpost modern.....وشكرا لك لاهتمامك بالرد والتعليق 





...........................
اخي العزيز بسام .....اهلا بك اخا كريما وعزيزا 
...اتفق معك تماما بضخامة الكورنيشه فهي ملاحظه في غاية الاهمية ...وانا شخصيا قمت بتقليل حجمها عما هي عليه الان الا انني وجدت بتصغيرها اثر علي فخامة المبني وبريقه ..فعدلت عن هذا التعديل ...كما لا اخفيك سرا ...ان جمال هذا المبني وسر سحره هذه الكورنيشه التي تخطف الانظار ...فهي من اهم عناصر الواجهه ..((.حاول ان تضع يدك عليها وتخيل المبني بدونها ))...وقل لي ماذا تري !!!
واتفق معك غاية الاتفاق ان القسم السفلي من الواجهة مدروس بعناية فأنا شخصيا معجب به جدا ..اما القسم العلوي فللاسف لا استطيع تعديل الفتحات العلوية بشكل مربع بالرغم من رغبتي في ذلك لاتفاقي معك في وجهة نظرك ...الا ان ذلك لا يتفق مع اشتراطات الواجهة بسلطنة عمان والتي تشترط وجود (ارشات) اعلي المبني ...وهذا يثير مرة اخري كيفية تطبيق الاشتراطات وتقييدها لحرية المصمم ...شكرا لك اخي الكريم وشكرا لملاحظاتك الذكية وعينك اللماحه
ولي ملاحظه وهي ...هل تمت بصلة قرابه للفنان المعماري راسم بدران ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس / بندر (17 مارس 2006)

عاشق حب رسول الله 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله :84: 

رائعه جداً .. أتمنى لك التوفيق .. والمزيد من الإبداع .. 

لاعدمنا تصاميمك الجميلة​


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (17 مارس 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم بندر علي ثنائك الجميل وكلامك الرقيق ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الامل بالله (17 مارس 2006)

الواجهة تعبر عن قدرة كبيرة لديك للتشكيل والخيال المعماري الواجهة تحتوي على دراسة الكتل بشكل جميل جدا ولكن لي تعقيب واحد فقط وهو ان الاشكال الزخرفية كثيرة فلو كان بالامكان تقليلها. الاشكال الطولية للشبابيك ونسبها مع بعض جميلة جدا .نسيت ان اذكرك بان الكورنيش العلوي كان يمكن استبدال عنصر بديل ابسط مكانه.وبشكل عام عملك جميل ووفقك الله.
ملاحظة /النقد في العمل المعماري امر بسيط ولكن ان تصل الى عمل جميل ومدروس امر صعب.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (17 مارس 2006)

صحيح يا اخي الكريم الامل بالله ...اعجبني كلامك فعلا ...من ناحية ان النقد سهل ...لكن الاصعب هو التنفيذ ...صحيح ...كلنا نستطيع ان نتكلم ونقول لكن ان نقوم بالعمل ذاته فهذا هو التحدي الحقيقي ...
واراؤك بالنسبة للواجهه محل دراسة ...وانا سعيد بها ...فانت تعرف ان النقد مهم جدا لتنقيح العمل المعماري وتعديل مساره والوصول به الي مرحلة التميز 
فشكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد العبدالكريم (17 مارس 2006)

خاصه الميلان الموجود في الواجهه رائع


----------



## سعد العبدالكريم (17 مارس 2006)

بوركتم وجزيتم خيرا على الافاده


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (18 مارس 2006)

معك حق يا سعد ....والواقع كان تحدي بالنسبة لي ...حيث انه مطلوب الفصل بحائط بين الشقتين وفي نفس الوقت وجود هذا الحائط ضعيف بالنسبة لكتل الواجهة ...فالحمد لله وفقني الله في هذا الحل ليبدوا اكثر من رائع لحل مشكلة الفصل بين الشقتين وفي نفس الوقت اضاف بعدا جماليا بالواجهة 

رائع جدا ملاحظتك هذه يا سعد ...وشكرا لك لملاحظتك الرائعه وعينك الثاقبه


----------



## المهندس ابو شدن (18 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان الواجهه المذكورة هي بلاشك جميله للعين غير المعماريه لاحتوائها على تشكيل وتلاعب في اللون والشكل والكتل . الا انها في الحقيقه تجميع لاشكال وعلاقات ونسب موفقه بنسبه ما . وفي حقيقه النقد المعماري تفتقر لمقومات عديدة تجعلها ناجحه فعليا من الناحيتين الجماليه والمعماريه , نحن كمعماريين لنا راي اعمق وانت تتفق معي بلاشك , واعتقد ان التنفيذ غير نظيف وهذا عنصر اخر مهم .....شكرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (18 مارس 2006)

سعيد بتعليقك يا اخي الكريم ابو شدن ...لكن كم كنت اتمني ان تذكر لي ماهي المقومات العديده من وجهة نظرك والتي تفتقدها الواجهة حتي تنجح فعليا من الناحيتين الجمالية والمعمارية ...حتي استفيد واتداركها في المستقبل ...فالهدف في النهاية هو الوصول الي الانجح والاحسن ...انتظر منك اخي الحبيب الرد ....اما بالنسبة للتنفيذ... فاعتقد انك تقصد دقة تنفيذ مثل هذه التفاصيل حتي تبدو جميله ...من هذه الناحية ..اطمئن اخي الحبيب فان شاء الله سوف يكون التنفيذ في علي اعلي مستوي ...وباذن الله حالما تنتهي الواجهة من التنفيذ سوف ارفع صورها قريبا ان شاء الله...حتي تتأكد معي لدقة وجمال التنفيذ ...وشكرا لتعليقك اخي الكريم


----------



## المعمرجي (18 مارس 2006)

*المعمرجي*

*ماشاءالله البنايه معبرة جدا وجميله ولكن اعتقد ان التفاصيل التي بالواجهه كثيرة اي انها مكلفة جدا ؟؟
ننتظر المزيد،،،،
وشكرا
*


----------



## إمحمد بيت العافية (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
فى البداية أحيى فيك جرأتك ، وفتحك لباب النقد الشخصى أم مرتادى المنتدى ، ثأنياً بالنسبة للواجهة تعتبر جميلة إلى حد ما ولكن أتمنى لو كانت أقل تفاصيلاً من ذلك ، لأنه وحسب وجهة نظر شخصية : أعتبر أن الشكل كلما كان ذو تفاصيل معرفة وواضحة كلما إكتسب القوة من تكوينه وليس من (المبالغة) فى معالجته وتزخريفه ... مع كامل إحترامى وتقديرى :12:
السلام عليكم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مارس 2006)

اخي المعمرجي .....
اتفق معك انها مكلفة ...وذلك لان نوع السكن في هذه البناية هو من النوع الفاخر وذلك حسب تصنيف البنايات المتعارف عليها .....



..................

اخي امحمد بيت العافية ...
اشكرك علي مدحك وثنائك اخي الكريم ...والواقع ان الهدف من فتح باب النقد والتحليل هو الوصول الي الاحسن والانجح معماريا ...كما ان النقد هام جدا لتعديل المسار وتقويمه ....فأنا شخصيا اؤمن بذلك وبأهميته 
واتفق معك تماما برأيك ...فأنا شخصيا اؤمن بما تعتقده وهو ان الجمال هو الذي ينبع من التكوين بحد ذاته فالشجرة جميله لانها جميله هكذا بدون زيادات او اضافات ...كل جزء فيها يؤدي وظيفته بدون تكلف او زياده ...والمرأه الجميله تبدو جميله لاتحتاج الي اي اضافات للزخرفه ...لكن ...الا تعتقد اننا في بعض الاحيان نحتاج بعد جمال التكوين الي النظر في التفاصيل وجمالياته ؟؟؟ ...اي اعني بعد ان تري الجمال لاول وهلة واعتياد العين عليه ...الا تري الي ان العين تحتاج الي التدقيق بعد ذلك في التفاصيل والتأمل في جماليات التشكيل !!!!...هذا مجرد استفسار اتمني ان اجد عندك الاجابة 
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## إمحمد بيت العافية (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،، أخى عاشق حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
بعد التحية ،،، فإنى كما أشاطرك وكافة المؤمنين المخلصين حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أشاطرك الرأى فى أن الجمال يحتاج إلى عناية وتدقيق حتى يتم صقله وإظهاره بالشكل المتميز والصورة الواضحة ، وهذا بالتالى يعتمد على فلسفتك بالتصميم ، حيث أن لكل مصمم فلسفة تنبع من معطيات محيطة به سوأء أكانت من الواقع أو من المحيط أو حتى من الميول الهندسى لكل مصمم ، ومع كل ذلك أشكر لك سرعة تفاعلك وإهتمامك . والسلام عليكم .


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مارس 2006)

اشكر لك اهتمامك بالرد والتعليق اخي الكريم ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amuhanna (19 مارس 2006)

اخي احييك على جهدك الواجهة ممتازة وعيبها الوحيد هو انها معقدة
اخوك ابو عبد الله


----------



## بسمه (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بصراحه الواجهه مش فيها الزوق المعماري المطلوب في العصر الحديث
ممكن تكون احلي من كده
ربما مع المحاوله تكون احسن واحسن
الحصول على الفكر الجيد صعب ...........


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مارس 2006)

اخي الكريم 
amuhana
اشكرك علي اهتمامك بالرد ...وربما التعقيد الذي تقصده ناتج من كثرة التفاصيل وكانت مطلوب تحقيقها في هذه الواجهة والتي تأخذ روح طراز كلاسيكي قديم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اختي الكريمه بسمه ...
اتفق معك تماما في ان المحاولة مرات ومرات نصل الي نتيجة احسن واحسن وهذا ما اسعي الحصول عليه من ارائكم القيمه والمفيده ...وشكرا لاهتمامك بالرد والتعليق واعطائي هذا الجزء الثمين من وقتك للتعقيب


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 مارس 2006)

الشكر لكم جميعا لكل من ابدي رأيه ولكل من قام بالتصويت ولكل زائر لهذه الصفحه ...اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبي ...واشكر لكم اهتمامكم واتاحة لي هذا الوقت من وقتكم الثمين سواء بالاطلاع او بابداء الرأي او حتي بالتصويت ....فشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## معمارية طموحة (26 مارس 2006)

في الحقيقة اخي علشق رسول الله الواجهة في الحقيقة بدت اجمل

وموفق ان شاء الله والى الامام نحن بانتظار عمل جديد واتمنى ان تستفيد من ملاحظانتا .

معمارية طموحة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 مارس 2006)

ملاحظاتكم جميعا موضع اهتمام اختي المعمارية الطموحه ...وشكرا لكم كثيرا ...وان شاء الله انتظر منك نقدك لاعمالي التي سوف ارفعها قريبا ...فأنا يهمني رأيك كثيرا ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفقيره لله (27 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم اخى عاشق حب رسول الله 
الواجهه جميله ولكن استخدام عدة عناصر معماريه ومع كثرتها لايتناسب مع واجهات المبانى السكنيه . لابد من البساطه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 مارس 2006)

اقدر وجهة نظرك اختي الكريمه الفقيره لله ...لكن ...الا ترين معي ان الانسان يحتاج بعدما يعتاد علي البساطه الي كثرة التفاصيل حتي يجد كل يوم علاقه جديده يمتع بها عينه ؟؟؟


----------



## enghoss77 (30 مارس 2006)

*كل حاجه كويسه ... بس لوحدها*

الأخ عاشق رسول الله :

فاكر المسرحية بتاعت " العيال كبرت " لما سعيد صالح ... قال لوالده : " كل حاجه في السيارة سليمة ... بس لوحدها ".

نفس الحال بالنسبة لواجهتك المحترمة و المتعوب فيها .... كل حاجة كويسه ....بس لوحدها
إحنا أيام الكلية كنا بنعمل كده ... عشان قال يعني " نبهر " الدكاترة ... بكثرة و جمال التفاصيل ...
فمثلا ...
جزء رومنسك و إغريقي - زي الأعمدة و التيجان اللي في واجهتك ...

طراز إسلامي أو عربي فيه حلول لحرارة الجو - الأجزاء الغاطسة في الواجهة و الكوليسترا ....

شوية تركي ....الأرش الدائري اللي في يمين الصورة بتفاصيله الكتيره و بهرجة الجبس و التاج ... أنا كنت متخيل إنه مدخل لضخامته و بروزه عن الواجهة .... فوجئت إنه ملصق بدون أدنى سبب ...

شوية مودرن ... عشان نواكب العصر برضه ... في الزجاج الأخضر ... و الرسم عليه ...و الشبابيك الدائرية الزجاجية ... و السلاح المقوس الغريب اللي بيفصل بين البلكونات ...

و كنا متخيلين إن ده هايشد العين عن أي عيوب ممكن يلاحظوها ... بس للأسف كان تفكير مش صحيح

العمارة يا هندسة مش إستعراض و تكديس عضلات ...

المهم تشكيل العضلات بشكل متناسق و جميل .... و لو كان بسيط... بس مش متعب بصريا ...

آسف... لو كانت صراحتي ضايقتك .. لإن الواحد بيبقى متعصب جدا لفكرته و تصميمه ...

بس الواجهة مش كويسه معماريا ... و الله أعلم

حســـام


----------



## sammada (30 مارس 2006)

تاكيد مداخل المبنى جيد 
الالوان جيدة , نهاية المبنى ممتازة ولكن ياريت تحذف الزخارف (من حلى جبسية.....الخ)


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (30 مارس 2006)

حسام ...انا سعيد برأيك... واتفق في اشياء كثيره منه معك . .. ..ولي ملاحظه بسيطه ...ربما لم اوضحها في تعليقاتي ...الا وهي الارش الدائري الكبير ..الذي تقول انك اعتقدت انه مدخل ...هو بالفعل كذلك ..وكانت هذه االاشكالية والتحدي ...ان الواجهة القصيره بالنسبة لاتجاهات الشارع ...هي الواجهة الاهم ...لان الشارع يدخل عندها ويرجع مرة اخري ...والواجهة العريضه التي بها المدخل الرئيسي للعمارة ...لا يدخل لها شارع من امامها ...انما امامها وادي تطل عليه ....ومسطح كبير للمشاه والحدائق ...فكان التحدي ...هو ان اجعل المدخل الذي تعنيه هو للمسطح التجاري ...والمدخل الاخر ذو الواجهة العريضه للسكني ...فتم فصل الجزء التجاري بتعريضه للشارع وتأكيده بهذا المدخل ...والجزء السكني بمدخله في الجزء الذي به خصوصيه اكثر ...
فقط ...اردت التوضيح ...وثق تماما ...انني متفق معك بأغلب ما قلته ...وهذا راجع للذوق في هذا العصر ...فنحن في عصر الpost modern 
وشكرا لتعليقك الذي سعدت به كثيرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (30 مارس 2006)

sammada
...اتفهم وجهة نظرك ...لكن الا تري معي ان الواجهة بدون زخارف تجعلها واجهة عادية دون غني ...؟؟؟
بمعني هل تعتقد ان الزخارف تضيف ثراء للمبني ام لا ؟؟؟
وشكرا لرأيك فهو يضيف لي بعدا جديدا ربما لم التفت اليه
وشكرا كثيرا لتصويتك


----------



## ahmed abd el salam (14 أبريل 2006)

اخى الكريم عاشق لحب النبى ارى واهنئك كثيرا لما ابدعت فى تصميمك ولكنى اريد ان الفت انتباهك الى ان المبنى يحتوى على كثير من الزخارف وارى ان المبنى يفتقد بعض النظر قليلا الى المساقط والمنظور المناسب الى المبنى ولكن لا استطيع ان اجزم لاننى لا اعلم اين سيتحقق مشروعك الرائع ولكن هلا من جديد لك وفقك الله عز وجل


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم احمد عبد السلام واشكر لك اهتمامك بالرد والتعقيب ووجهة نظرك محل تقدير ..وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m_abosrea (16 أبريل 2006)

*الواجهه بسيطه*

واجهه بسيطه و كتلها مترابطه و كان من الممكن تغيير لون القطع الجبسيه و الحليات بلون اغمق من الواجهه و ليس الابيض و علي كل هي جميله وفقك الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 أبريل 2006)

اخي الكريم محمد ابو ثريا ...اشكرك علي تعليقك ...لكن تخيل اخي الكريم انت اول من قال ان الواجهة بسيطه .....ارجع الي جميع التعليقات وستري ذلك بوضوح ....اما بالنسبة لموضوع الالوان بالنسبة للزخارف والحليا ت ...فأدعوك الي رؤية اخر منظور رفعته في الصفحه الثالثة ...ستجد ان اللون تحسن كثيرا نتيجة استخدام render مختلف .....شكرا لك اهتمامك بالرد واشكرك اكثر علي اطرائك الكريم


----------



## mohamed aseer (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا الصراحه تعبت من قرايه التعليقات على مشروعك
بس معنى ان واجهتك لاقت كل تلك التعليقات اللى تعبت من انى اكملها
اذا انت قدمت عمل مؤثر بشكل او باخر لدرجه ان ناس كتير تفاعلت معاك
و من هنا اقدر اقول انك قدمت عمل مميز
بالنسبه لرأيى المتواضع
و هو انى احب الصدق فى العماره
الزخارف الكتيرو الحليات و ما الى ذلك شئ اكره لانه احسه افتعال
الا ان ناس تانيه بتحبه جدا
و لذا انا الواجهه عاجبنى فيها تشكيل الكتل و النسب المريحه للعين ، الا انى ارفض فيها افتعال الكثير من الزخارف
الا ان ليك وجهه نظرك اللى احترمها من حيث العوده للتأثر بالزمن القديم
بس برده انا مش مقتنع بيها ، الا انه اوجهه نظر برده
فى الاخر اتنمى ليك المزيد من الاعمال المؤثره و الناجحه 
و يا رب عقبالى اصل لمرحله مؤثره فى المعمار


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك اخي العزيز محمد ..واعجبني واسعدني تعليقك ...وما كان فيه من اطراء فهو فضل لا استحقه ...بل اشكر المولي العلي القدير عليه ...وما كان فيه من قدح فهو محل اعتبار وتقدير ...واما عن كم التعليقات الضخمه ...فاولا هذا من فضل ربي علي ونعمته ... ثانيا . هذا دليل علي قيمة المهندسين المعماريين والمعماريات هنا بهذا المنتدي والذين تفاعلوا واهتموا بالموضوع ....فلهم مني كل الشكر والتقدير ...ولكن لا تنسي ايها الاخ العزيز ان الموضوع مر عليه فترة طويله لذلك اخذ من جميع الاعضاء كل هذا المجهود الرائع الذي قدموه من اراء محترمة ووجهات نظر تستحق الاشادة والتقدير ...
واخيرا اشكر لك اهتمامك اخي محمد علي قراءة التعليقات واعطائي جزء من وقتك الثمين للرد والتعقيب ...فشكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed aseer (16 أبريل 2006)

اولا اخى العزيز حتى و لو ان الموضوع منذ فتره ، فان هذا لا يتعارض مع وجهه نظرى ، لازال موضوعك مؤثر حتى انه مجال للمناقشه حتى الان ،( يعنى كلامك يؤكد وجهه نظرى كمان ) .
ثانيا انا وقتى لا هو ثمين ولا حاجه ، انا لسه طالب فى بكالوريوس يعنى ، ادعيلى بقى ابقى مؤثر فى يوم من الايام .


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 أبريل 2006)

يارب ربنا يارب يوفقك اخي العزيز محمد ...وثق تماما ان وقتك ثمين ..لانك في بكالوريوس ووقت امتحانات ...ومعني انك قد اعطيتني هذا الوقت فهذا دليل علي انك انسان جدير بالاحترام والثقه 
فشكرا لك اخي العزيز ووفقك الله لتكون معماريا مميزا في يوم من الايام القريبه جدا باذن الله


----------



## yoyo (20 أبريل 2006)

اخي عاشق رسول الله اعجبتنى الواجهة كثيرا ولكن اليس الارتفاع صغير بالنسبة للمساحة الكبيرة؟ وان كان ذلك يمكن ان يرجع للطابع المعمارى للمنطقة فانا أرى فى مصر استغلال الارض لاقصى مايمكن فى الارتفاع 
وشكرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (20 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك علي اطرائك الجميل ...واذكرك اخي العزيز يويو ...بماذكرته مسبقا ان الارتفاع راجع لقوانين واشتراطات البناء...بهذه المنطقة ...وبالطبع هذه البناية ليست بمصر الغالية ..


----------



## yoyo (20 أبريل 2006)

اخي عاشق رسول الله 
ارجو منك توضيح معلومات عن عدد الشقق السكنية وعرض المساقط الافقية للمبنى ان امكن
وجزاك الله خيرا
ملاحظة (انا فتاه)


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (20 أبريل 2006)

عفوا ..اختي الكريمه يويو ...ان كنت اخطأت .....واعذريني وسامحيني ايضا ...ان كنت لم افطن الي انك فتاه ...اما بالنسبة لعرض المساقط الافقية للمبني ...فقد كان الهدف من الموضوع هو نقد لجماليات التشكيل بالواجهة فقط ...وليس نقد البناء ككل ...وكان في ذلك حكمة وهي التركيز علي هذا الامر فقط ...دون التشعب الي نقد باقي الامور ....اما بالنسبة لعدد الشقق ...فان عدد الشقق في هذا البناية 12 شقة بالدور الواحد تتراوح مسطح الشقة الواحده بين 250 م و180 متر ...لذا فهي من المستوي الفاخر من ناحية تصنيف مستويات الاسكان .
وشكرا لك علي ملاحظاتك


----------



## احمد شعبان (20 أبريل 2006)

الوجه ليست واضح


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (20 أبريل 2006)

لم افهم ما ذا تقصد اخي العزيز احمد شعبان بعدم الوضوح ؟؟؟اتمني اخباري ان لم يكن عندك مانع


----------



## troy_119 (20 أبريل 2006)

اخى عشق حب رسول الله ... اود اولا ان اعبر عن مدى اعجابى الشديييد بالواجههه من حيث كونها كلاسيك و اعجبنى اكتر ان الكسرات فيها -- البارز و الغاطس --- كتيير مما يؤدى الى خلق اكبر كميه من الظلال دون اللجوء الى الكاسرات اما بالنسبه للتعليقات حول ارتفاع المبنى فهو واضح انه قليل الارتفاع -- و دا بسبب الاستطاله ف العرض -- اكيد يعنى فكان لابد كمن وضع اى مكملات معماريه تعطى الاحساس بالارتفاع مثلما زطر من قبل 
و شكرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (20 أبريل 2006)

اعتز برأيك كثرا اخي تروي ...واشكرك علي اهتمامك بالرد والتعبير عن رأيك بهذا الوضوح ...فقد بينت سبب اعجابك ..ووضحت ذلك ...وبهذا الصدد فأنني الفت الانتباه الي ان كثير من الناس ربما يعجبون بالشيء وعند سؤالهم لماذا ...لايستطيعون الرد ....لذلك عندما وضحت سبب اعجابك فانني اشير الي ان هذه الميزه التي تمتلكها هي في غاية الاهمية بمكان لدرجة انها تنير لنا الطريق لماذا نفعل هذا ولماذا لانفعل تلك ...
لذا فانني ممتن لك اخي الكريم لايضاحك ورأيك المفيد ...واشكرك كثيرا وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## troy_119 (20 أبريل 2006)

عاشق حب رسول الله قال:


> اعتز برأيك كثرا اخي تروي ...واشكرك علي اهتمامك بالرد والتعبير عن رأيك بهذا الوضوح ...فقد بينت سبب اعجابك ..ووضحت ذلك ...وبهذا الصدد فأنني الفت الانتباه الي ان كثير من الناس ربما يعجبون بالشيء وعند سؤالهم لماذا ...لايستطيعون الرد ....لذلك عندما وضحت سبب اعجابك فانني اشير الي ان هذه الميزه التي تمتلكها هي في غاية الاهمية بمكان لدرجة انها تنير لنا الطريق لماذا نفعل هذا ولماذا لانفعل تلك ...
> لذا فانني ممتن لك اخي الكريم لايضاحك ورأيك المفيد ...واشكرك كثيرا وبارك الله فيك .


الشكر لله اخى " عشق حب رسول الله " و انما انا فقط ابدى رايى فى شئ يستحق الاعجاب فعلا و هذا العمل باركك الله فيه و نتمنى ان ترسل لنا المساقط لهذا النموزج السكنى ...........
شكرا على ردك اللطيف


----------



## أروى (21 أبريل 2006)

شغلك جميل والمنظور كمان حلو
يارب يوفقك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 أبريل 2006)

اخي الحبيب تروي .. اشكرك مرة اخري من كل قلبي ...ولكن لي طلب بسيط ...هو انني لا افضل وضع المساقط لهذا المبني حتي لا يخرج الموضوع من كونه تعليق علي جماليات التشكيل للواجهة الي موضوع اخر ليس هذا مجاله ....وعلي كل ٍ اخي الحبيب ان اردت المساقط لهذا البناء انا علي استعداد الي ارساله لك خصيصا عن طريق بريدك الاليكتروني ...وشكرا لك مرة اخري لتقبلك عذري .




اختي الكريمة اروي ...اشكرك اختي الكريمة وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله في حياتك كلها ورزقك من خير الدنيا والاخرة .


----------



## omairy99 (23 أبريل 2006)

*نصيحة*

السلام عليكم 
أختي الكريمة مشكورة جدا على هذا الجهد 
أرى انك درست الواجهات بما يتلائم مع القصور الغربية 
و أتمنى منك و من جميع المهندسين العرب مراعاة الطابع العربي و الإسلامي حتى نعبر عن هويتنا المعمارية
مهندس معماري


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (23 أبريل 2006)

اتفق معك يا عميري في وجهة نظرك ...وانا فعلا قمت بمحاولات لازالت في طور التجربه لكيفية استخدام الطراز العربي والاسلامي بشكل يتلائم مع روح عصرنا ....اتمني ان انجح في محاولتي هذه ...
...وعموما اشكرك علي لفت الانتباه هذا ....ولكن الا تتفق معي ان المعماري لابد ان يكون شاملا ومطلع علي كافة الثقافات ولا يتحدد بطراز معين ؟؟؟....
نسيت ان اذكر لك انني شاب ولست فتاة ...الا اذا كنت لا تقصدني بالكلام ....وشكرا لك


----------



## رامز (23 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
الوجهه جميله جدا" و احسن شىء انك اهتميت بالتفاصيل الجماليه و دى حاجه احنا بنفتقدها لان معظم المبانى حاليا" كتل صماء زى علبه الكبريت 
و حاول تهتم بالوحده المعماريه فى التصميم 
تحياتى


----------



## ahmed abd el salam (24 أبريل 2006)

بجد ماشاء الله الواجه رائعة واجمل ما فيها اولا مجال التهوية والاضاءة ثانيا واجهتك ترد فنان يراها وليس انسان تسكنها


----------



## troy_119 (24 أبريل 2006)

عاشق حب رسول الله قال:


> اخي الحبيب تروي .. اشكرك مرة اخري من كل قلبي ...ولكن لي طلب بسيط ...هو انني لا افضل وضع المساقط لهذا المبني حتي لا يخرج الموضوع من كونه تعليق علي جماليات التشكيل للواجهة الي موضوع اخر ليس هذا مجاله ....وعلي كل ٍ اخي الحبيب ان اردت المساقط لهذا البناء انا علي استعداد الي ارساله لك خصيصا عن طريق بريدك الاليكتروني ...وشكرا لك مرة اخري لتقبلك عذري .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا يوجد ما يستحق الاعتذار اخى الحبيب و انا فى انتظار البلانات اذا تكرمت و سمحت بذلك و انما كنت اريدها فقط لنرى جميعا كيف وفقت فى الربط الافقى و الراسى لهذا المسطح الكبير 
مره اخرى اشكرك و اعتز بكونى شاركت معك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 أبريل 2006)

رامز .....
اشكرك علي لفت الانتباه الي احتياجنا الي انسانيات العمارة وما تحتويها من عناصر تشكيلية جمالية تري العين فيها ثراء وغني ....وخصوصا اننا سوف نسكن بها لفترات طويله ...اذا لابد من ان تكون في كل يوم متجدده ونري شيئا جديدا كل يوم ....ولا يتأتي ذلك الا بغناء التفاصيل ...
فشكرا لك اخي الحبيب


احمد عبد السلام 
شكرا جزيلا لثنائك وكلماتك اللطيفه الرقيقه .... واشكرك علي الرد والتعقيب لثاني مره في هذه الصفحه ...وجزاك الله كل خير





تروي 
اخي الحبيب ...انا في انتظار بريدك الاليكتروني حتي استطيع ارسال المساقط ان اردت ذلك ...واشكرك لاهتمامك بالرد والتعقيب والدخول هنا مرات كثيره ..واستقطاعك جزء مهم من وقتك لكي ترد وتعقب ...فشكرا اخي الحبيب لاهتمامك 



واخيرا ...اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبي ...واقول ....ان استنارتي بارائكم وتعليقاتكم ...كانت لها اكبر الاثر ..واهمية كبري لاضاءة الطريق في اي اعمال قادمه لي ...فشكرا اخوتي الاعزاء لكل ما قدمتموه من جهد مشكور بهذا الصدد.
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## كمال القبلي (25 أبريل 2006)

> ان اتجه الي تفتيت الواجهه - ان صح هذا التعبير_ وتجزأتها...فهل وفقت في هذا؟؟؟ ام لم يحالفني التوفيق ؟؟؟




لقد وفقت اخي العزيز اضافة الي اختيار الالوان 

ولكن المشكلة امرين :

- غلاء عمل تلك التفصيلات ( اغلب الظن Grc ) 

- ندرة الايدي العاملة التي تستطيع اخراج تلك التفصيلات حسب المطلوب 

- ضرورة الاشراف المباشر والمتابعة اللصيقة لانجاز الاعمال دون عيوب 

وهذا كله اضافة في التكاليف لاغير 

اما من ناحية الجمال فيعطيك العافية 100 % (ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله )


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أبريل 2006)

اخي العزيز ...كمال ....اشكرك اولا علي ثنائك الجميل ...وان كنت قد وفقت ..فما توفيقي الا بالله ..والحمد لله 
اما بخصوص تفاصيل GRC...فأتفق معك تماما في كل ما تقوله من ناحية التكلفة والمهارة والاشراف ...واضيف الي كلامك انه قد تم تضمين هذا البند كبند منفصل التكلفة في tender document للمشروع ووضعنا لكل تفصيلة رقم وسعر منفصل ...وتم قياس هذا البند مرة بالمتر الطولي ومرة بالمقطوعية حسب الشكل والتصميم ...
اما بخصوص النتيجة ...فلن اعلق عليها حيث انتظر ردك وتعليقك ان شاء الله ان امد الله لنا في العمر ...ورفعت لك الصور من الموقع ..بعد انتهاء التنفيذ بأذن الله .
وشكرا مرة اخري لاهتمامك بالمشاركة . وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## troy_119 (25 أبريل 2006)

اخى و حبيبى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع --(( عاشق حب رسول الله ))-- كم اعتز بكونى تشاركت معك وكلنا نعلم ان العماره وجهات نظر ...... و من هذا المنطلق و تعقيبا على قول الاخ الصديق (( كمال) فلماذا المغالاه فى استعمال المواد الانشائيه المستحدثه مثل (( grc )) لعمل التفصيليات فى حين انه بامكاننا استعمال فورمات الجبس فهى رخيصه و غير مكلفه و تعطى نفس النتائج ؟؟؟


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أبريل 2006)

اخي الحبيب تروي ....اشكرك علي شعورك الطيب تجاهي ...واسأل الله ان يديم محبتنا في الله دائما ...وادعو الله ان يحبك كما احببتني فيه 
اما بخصوص استخدام عنصر الGRC في التفاصيل فأعلم تماما اخي الحبيب ان في مصر يتم استخدام الجبس في الحليات والزخارف الخارجية تبعا لطبيعة الجو في مصر وطبيعة الرطوبة المنخفضه ...اما في البلاد الحارة فيستحيل استخدام هذا العنصر في الواجهات الخارجية نتيجة الحرارة الرهيبه المرتفعه والرطوبة العالية ...لذلك فنحن نستخدم الgrcالمعروف بمقاومته المرتفعه للعوامل الجوية الخارجية وتغير درجات الحراره ....ونستخدم الاعمال الجبسية في الداخل فقط حيث انها غير معرضه لاشعة الشمس بشكل مباشر ويمكن الحفاظ علي درجة حرارة غير متفاوته الرطوبه نتيجة استخدام التكييف في الداخل .
.... شكرا اخي الحبيب تروي ....لشعورك الطيب وشكرا للفت الانتباه


----------



## ايمانا (26 أبريل 2006)

اخى الكريم عاشق حب رسول الله جزاك الله كل خير على تلك المساعده واذا كنت تريد رأيى فانى ارى ان الواجهه معقده الى حد ما فانى لا استطيع قرائتها فهى بها العديد من العناصر والطرز ولكنك وفقت فى اللعب بالكتل ولكن التعقيد يغلب على اللعب بهذه الكتل


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 أبريل 2006)

ايمانا ....معك حقك ....لكن الست تري اننا نحتاج بعضا من هذا التعقيد في حياتنا قليلا خصوصا وان من يعيش في هذه البناية سوف تتعود عيناه علي الكتل من الخارج ...الا انه سوف يحتاج بمرور الوقت الي التفحص والتمحص في التفاصيل ليكتشف بها جديدا لم تره عيناه لاول وهلة من قبل ؟؟؟؟
اليس هذا في حد ذاته مطلبا ؟؟؟
لا اعرف ما رأيك ؟؟؟
انتظر تعقيبك ....وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## troy_119 (26 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك اخى الكريم على هذه المعلومه ....
.............. وجزاك الله كل الخير ................


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي تروي ...وانا عند وعدي ...لا تخف ...انا بصدد ارسال المساقط لك قريبا جدا وعذرا علي التأخير 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إفتح يا سمسم (27 أبريل 2006)

أخي الكريم عاشق لحب رسول الله 

الواجهة جميلة بالفعل ولاكن أرى رغم أني لازلت مبتدأ أنها جامدة نوعاً ما خصوصاً عند الفتحات 
فلو وضعت بعض البروزات أعلا هذه الفتحات بأشكال معينة تتناسب مع الواجهة ولتكن فيها تموجات لتعطي إحساس بالحركة والطراوة 

لا أدري إن كان هذه النقد سيفيد وأرجوا أن يفيد لأني لازلت سنة أولى لذا لا تلوموني إذا كانت المشاركة بايخة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 أبريل 2006)

بالعكس اخي العزيز افتح يا سمسم ...فرأيك يجد له صدي عندي ....فهو يعطي نوع من الانسيابيه والحركة ....ربما كان رأيك صحيحا ...ولعل الفاصل الرأسي بين التراسين في الواجهة قريب مما تريد ان تصل اليه ...عموما اخي الحبيب اعلم ان هذه الواجهه ليست افضل شيء ...ولكن عزائي الوحيد انني حاولت ...واتمني ان اكون قد وفقت ...
وشكرا لك اخي العزيز علي مشاركتك القيمه


----------



## فارسي (27 أبريل 2006)

*مشاركة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنالك شيء أعجبني أكثر بكثير من الصورة ، أتدري ما هو ؟؟:81: :81: 
ردودك اللطيفة واللطيفة واللطيفة 
أما الإخراج فهو ممتاز ، ولكن لوسمحت ، في المرة القادمة 
تعتمد على أنواع الشجر التي ترفق في برنامج الإخراج 3ds max .
أخوك حسام الشيخ


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 أبريل 2006)

اخي الحبيب ...حسام ....
اشكرك علي كلامك الرقيق وشعورك الطيب ...والحقيقه التي لامراء فيها اخي الحبيب ان كلامكم وتعقيباتكم وارائكم جميعها كانت لها اكبر الاثر في تصحيح وجهة نظري وافكاري ارجو ان يكون مردودها في اعمالي القادمة باذن الله ...فشكرا لكم اخي الحبيب ...فأنا بكم ومعكم سنتقدم الي الامام باذن الله ....
اما بخصوص المناظير اخي الحبيب فقد اعطيتني فضلا لا استحقه ....حيث انني لم اقم بتنفيذ هذه المناظير ..
-وان كنت اسعي جاهدا ان اتمكن من هذا البرنامج الممتاز _ وانتظر اخي الكريم مساعدتك القيمه بهذا المجال 
فشكرا لك اخي الكريم وتقبل مني خالص تحياتي


----------



## ABDELRAHMAN (20 يناير 2007)

ربنا يديك الصحة وتفضل كده علطول بدل ماتضيع زي غيرك


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الواجهة بصراحة عادية لا يوجد ما يشد النظر مثل كتلة واضحة او لون غريب ...
اقصد انه لابد ان يكون في الواجهة شيء افتكرها به لان المفروض نحن معشر المعماريين لابد لنا اضافة ولابد اي عمل يكون فيه ابداع 
اخي العاشق لله ورسوله صلي الله عليه وسلم نحن امه ليست مقلدة بل ابداعية انت قلت انها تتبع عصر ما بعد النهضة لو سلمنا بهذا جدلا انت لم تحافظ علي نسب عصر ما بعد النهضة المضبوطة ... اقصد .. حتي لو نقلد .. نقلد صح ...مع كل اعتراضي علي التقليد


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم عبد الرحمن ...
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خيرعلي هذه الدعوات الطيبة ....لكنني اشتم في روح كلامك بنوع من الاحباط ..واتمني ان اكون مخطيء في احساسي ....عموما اشكرك علي كلامك الطيب .


اخي الكريم محمد عبد الحليم ...
اتفق معك تماما في كثير مما ذهبت اليه ...واحب ان اعقب في ان هذه الواجهة تستلهم روح عصر النهضة ولكن بشيء من التصرف وبوجهة نظر مصممها ...كنت احاول ان اجعل العين تتمعن النظر في جمال التشكيل وجمال التفاصيل .....عموما اخي الحبيب اعلم ان هذه الواجهه ليست افضل شيء ...ولكن عزائي الوحيد انني حاولت...اما عن محاولة احتواء الواجهة علي شيء يلفت النظر بشكل مميز ...ربما لم يكن هذا بتفكيري لسبب واحد ان هذا المبني سكن بما يعنيه السكن من هدوء وتأمل وهدوء بعكس نوعية المباني التجارية مثلا ...والتي يهدف المصمم من خلالها الي ابرازها بشكل صارخ لانها تخدم الوظيفة ...او بعكس المباني الرمزية التي يكون الهدف منها ان تكون Land Mark ...مميز للمكان ....
ولا انسي في النهاية ان شكرك علي ما منحتني من وقت لكي تعقب وتفيدني برأيك ...بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khoudari (23 يناير 2007)

حلوة لكنها ليست عمارة


----------



## metalsword (24 يناير 2007)

أخي العزيز عاشق حب رسول الله
مشاركاتك الكثيرة والمفيدة تجعلنا نرغب بمحاكاتك.
الواجهة كما يتضح لي أنك أمضيت وقتاً مطولاً في دراستها, وإذا سمحت لي أن أبدي رأيي فإني أقول:
1-عناصر التشكيل كثيرة ,وهي ملفتة للنظر, مما يجعل المشاهد مشتت بالنظر فيما بينها .
2-أضفت إلى العناصر الكثيرة لون الواجهة الذى لا يعطي إحساس بالإرتياح.
3-الواجهة طويلة ,أظن أنها كانت تحتاج إلى إدخال عنصر يعطي ارتفاع في بقعة ما ,فتقلل من وضوح طول الواجهة .
وبشكل عام, فإن العمل فيه من الجمال أكثر من نقيضه. وفقك الله ;وإلى مزيد من الجمال القادم.


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (25 يناير 2007)

*ايضاح*

الاخ العزيز العاشق لله ورسوله صلي الله عليه وسلم
اولا اشكرك علي سعة صدرك لجميع الانتقادات وارجو ان اوضح شيئا في نقدي
عندما قلت اننا امة ابداع وليست تقليد كنت اقصد ان ينتهج كل المعماريين العرب والمسلمون فكر الابداع لانني علي يقين ان عقولنا خير من عقولهم ولكننا هُزمنا نفسيا واحسسنا اننا لا نستطيع ان ناتي باي عمل فيه ابداع
فالله سبحانه وتعالي قال عنهم ( سفهاء ) وقال ( قوم لا يفقهون ) وقال علي المؤمنين ( اولي الالباب ) 
فاقصد ان مجرد تبييت النيه لعمل عملٍ فيه ابداع وذلك مصداقا لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم ( ان الله جميل يحب الجمال ) وما خلق الله سبحانه وتعالي شيئا الا وابدعه ... فسبحان الله بديع السموات والارض


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم ..khoudari 
ذكرني كلامك بما كنت اسمعه من اساتذتنا عندما كنا طلابا ...والحق اخي الفاضل ان اكثر ما يدهشني انني عندما تخرجت وقدر لي ان اعمل في بعض مكاتب اساتذتنا الكبار انني وجدتهم يفعلون ما كانوا ينتقدوننا عليه !!!...فتذكرت الاية الكريمة ...يا ايها الذين امنوا لما تقولون ما لا تفعلون !!!...كبر مقتا عند الله ان تقولوا ما لا تفعلون ...
هون عليك يا اخي فالموضوع ابسط مما نتخيل ...فقط لابد ان يتوفر لدينا العلم والصدق والامانه 
العلم ...لنعرف ما نجهله ...والصدق لنكون مقتنعين بأنفسنا قبل الاخرين ...والامانة لنكون اوفياء في عملنا ونقدر قيمة ما نفعل
كنت اتمني لو ذكرت لنا مفهومك عن العمارة حتي نستفيد ...ولازلت اطمع في كرمك في ان تخبرنا ...
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك 




............
اخي الكريم metalsword
تأكد دائما ان ما في القلب يصل الي القلب وانا ابادلك نفس الشعور حقيقة .. ..بارك الله فيك ...اما عن الواجهة ...فأنا اعتز برأيك وبمداخلتك القيمة والواقع ما لفت انتباهك في واجهتي هو ما ذهب اليه كثير من الاعضاء الكرام ...وقد رددت عليه سابقا ...وان اردت الاستزاده فلترجع لما سبق ...فقط اجيبك بشكل مختصر ...
1- كان القصد من كثرة العناصر لان ساكنوا الشقق سوف يعتادون علي سكناهم فيها ولابد ان يكون المكان غنيا حتي تري العين جديدا كل يوم في علاقات تأملية بصرية خصوصا مع طول فترة السكن 
2-درجات اللون هي من النوع الفاتح الهاديء وليس الصارخ وهي علي اية حال ذوق شخصي وليس واردا ان ما يوافقني يوافقك واعلم انه لابد من الاختلاف في هذه المسألة خصوصا 
3- حاولت التغلب علي طول الواجهة ان اقسمها الي كتل رأسية ...وهذا ما حاولته فهل وفقت في المحاولة ؟؟...
واخير اشكر لك اهتمامك بأبداء رأيك القيم وشعورك الغالي تجاهي وبارك الله لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير 





........
اخي الحبيب محمد عبد الحليم ...
اصدقك القول ...انه انا الذي يجب علي ان اشكرك واشكر باقي اخواني واخواتي الذين شاركوا بالنقد ....لانهم افادوني كثيرا ....واعلم تماما انك وباقي الاعضاء الكرام لم يحرككم للكتابة والنقد الا من حرصكم علي التوجيه والارشاد ويكمن بين طيات كلامكم حتي ولو كان النقد لاذعا - وهذا لم يحدث - الا انه تكمن من ورائه نياتكم الطيبه ....فشكرا لكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم ولكم ووفقكم الله الي كل خير ....وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mhmed asto (25 يناير 2007)

اخى غاشق حب الرسول اهنئك على هذا العرض الرائع الذى اسارة اعجابى 
ولكن لدى بعض الملاحظات يا اخى تتمثل قى عمل الباركن(barking) 
والبلكونات فى الطوابق العليا بطرقه اوسع


----------



## جميل الليسي (25 يناير 2007)

اولا بهنيك علي شجعتك في عرض التصميم والرد علي من ينتقدك وثانيا0ياريت تكون عامل حساب الاحمال مع البروزات والرتفاعات والون الي انت اخترته لون جميل بس ياريت يكون مناسب مع طبيعه المنطقه المقام بها المبني ووفقك الله الي مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## مخطط مدن (29 يناير 2007)

ممتاز ....

عندي سؤال لو تكرمتم : باي البرامج يمكنني أن أصمم واجهات ومباني هكذا ؟

هل بالاتوكاد ؟ او ماذا ؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (30 يناير 2007)

*باي البرامج نصمم*

اخي العزيز مخطط المدن
بالنسبة للبرامج التصميمية فيمكن استخدام 3dmax or autocad 3d or archicad
ولكن نصيحتي كأخ ان تصمم علي شفافات بالفري هاند وان تبلور الفكرة علي اسكتشات ثم تستخدم هذه البرامج كوسيلة ادخال وليست كوسيلة تصميم


----------



## amarels (11 فبراير 2007)

*المهندسه *** amarels*



معمارية طموحة قال:


> اخي عاشق رسول الله الواجهة جميلة لكن العناصر فيها كثيرة ارى انك دخلت اكثر من عنصر معماري ولا ادري اي الطرز او امدارس تتبع وعلى العموم يجب ان يتفق مع طراز المجاورات حتى لاتكون خلقت عنصرا شاذا في الحي
> وشكرا
> 
> معمارية طموحة


 

اولا انا مهندسه مدني واريد التعرف عليك بعد ان عرفت انك معماريه طموحه ز واتمنى تبادل المعلومات
:63: فانا عاشقه للهندسه المعماريه واحب ان تساعديني في تعلم بعض من المعلومات الخاصه بالهندسه المعماريه:81: 
مع رجاء لكل المشاركين ان يساعدوني بارسال بعضالرسومات المعماريه البسيطه على ان تكون لمباني سكنيه:55:


----------



## eng_sherif (11 فبراير 2007)

مش عارف يا أخى
التصميم جيد , الإخراج متوسط , ولكن كتصميم ممكن تعتقد انه مبنى دينى أكثر منه أى شئ اخر
يعنى مجمع دينى .. مشيخة أزهر .. أوقاف.
يعنى اعتقد ان الفورم والوظيفة متلازمين
وشكرا


----------



## مازن هندي (12 فبراير 2007)

khoudari قال:


> انا اسف بس لازم قول بصراحة :
> واجهة فاشلة معماريا, ليس لها علاقة بالفكر المعماري .
> وانا اسف مرة اخرى بس هي الحقيقة


من شيم الاسلام ومن ميثاق المهندس
التمديح (المدح)
اذا راينا عيب في شي ما كيف ننتقده
1-لوفراضنا ان هذا الشي يتكزن من ثلاث عناصر 
2-لو وجدنا في العنصر رقم اثنان عيب
3- نمدح العنصر رقم واحد وثلاثه 
4-سيفهم صاحب اللشي ان في العنصر رقم 2 عيب ما
هذا لنقدر تفكير غيرا
اسإل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## manarrr (12 فبراير 2007)

هي جمالها يتوقف علي اندمجها مع المباني المحيطه وطرز البناء في المنطقهوشكرا جدا علي اهتمامك باراي الاخرين


----------



## أسماء نمر (12 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة مش بس رائعة أكتر من رائعة
فعلا تعبان عليها 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## *red rose* (13 فبراير 2007)

راااااائعه جداااا


----------



## معماري نجد (16 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية اخى عاشق حب رسول الله وبالنسبة للواجهه تحكييييييييي وتكسر الملل ولاكن نحن النعماريين في تصميم الواجهات نركز على :
1- قوة واضهار المداخل
2-اتباع احد المدارس لتشكل قالب متكامل
3-اختيار مفردات معمارية تشكل الشخصية
4-وجود كتل متداخلة السهل الممتنع
وان شاء الله اتوقع في التصميم القادم ستبدع وبتوفيق


----------



## ارشد عماد (16 فبراير 2007)

اختي العزيزة ان هذه الواجهة جميلة لكن فيها تزاحم في الافكار يجب التركيز على صيغة المعادلات التي ترسمين بها الاقواس


----------



## eng _ marwa (16 فبراير 2007)

هي الواجهة جميلة بس المشكلو انها لا تعبر عن الاستخدام بمعني ان شكلها مش سكني بس هي طبعا جميلة وواضح ان فيها تفكير و مجهود بس انا رايي انها لا تصلح لمبني سكني


----------



## es_3obayda (17 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله عملك جد ولكن انا مافهمت هوا المبنى طراز ايه او نوعه ايه بس فيه تفاصيل كثيره بس كنت حابه اعرف الهدف من كثرتها او اختيارك للشكل هذا بس على العموم ربنا يوفقك عملك جيد ماشاء الله


----------



## اسماء منير (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ العزيز .. اعجبتني الواجهه كثيرا من اول نظره ومع التدقيق فيها لفت نظري اكثر المدخل وشكل الفواصل (الاسلحه )بين البلكونات ومع زياده التدقيق سوف تظهر اشياء موضوعه في غير اماكنها الصحيحه وفي نفس الوقت هناك اشياء اكثر دراسه وموضوعيه ولا استطيع الانكار انها في مجملها عمل ينم عن نظره فنيه في وقتنا الحاضر 
بالتوفيق


----------



## هند الدغار (20 مارس 2007)

ايه بس الحلاوه دى الله ينور ياباش مهندس التصميم مميز يلفت الانتباه وهو اعلى درجات النجاح بالنسبه لى اما المعايير والكلام الفارغ ده هو اللى جابنا ورا انا مؤمنه ان الابداع مالهوش حدود وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (20 مارس 2007)

الي كل احبائي واعزائي ...اشكركم من عميق قلبي علي ارائكم المفيدة وملاحظاتكم البناءة والتي اضافت الي الكثير والكثير ...فشكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عني كل خير....
وبالرغم من ان قدم الموضوع الا ان اهتمامكم يعيده مرة اخري ويجعلني انظر اليه نظرة غير التي كنت انظر بها في اول مرة ....
وعموما اخواني الاعزاء ...المشروع حاليا هو قيد الانشاء ...وحالما ينتهي باذن الله قريبا سئوافيكم بالنتيجة النهائية لكي نستفيد كلنا ...ماكنا نخططه علي الورق ...كيف اصبح عندما اصبح ماثلا للعيان ...لذلك ان شاء الله اامل ان يكون في هذا الموضوع استفادة كبيره لنا جميعا باذن الله ...ربما يعيد تصوراتنا وافكارنا وتقييماتنا من جديد ....


ولايسعني في هذا المجال الا ان اشكر شكر خاص الي كل من الاحبة :

mhmed asto 
جميل الليسي 
مخطط مدن 
محمد عبد الحليم
amarels 
eng_sherif 
المهندس الصغير
manarrr 
أسماء نمر 
red rose 
معماري نجد 
ارشد عماد 
eng _ marwa
es_3obayda
اسماء منير
هند الدغار

اشكركم علي كلماتكم اللطيفة واطرائكم الحسن وارائكم القيمة وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ....وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الواجهات جميله بس زحمه


----------

